# Newmans Bottom



## stonedawg

Does anyone know why the gate to Newmans Bottom is closed and when will it be open?


----------



## deebo

they close it when it rains a lot. The creek got really high a few weeks ago, and you can't get down there. It will open back up as soon as it drys out really good. I think i heard they were gonna open it this week.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

I read on another forum that they are gonna open it up tomorrow. I am heading up there tomorrow. I will post my report and let you know if it is or isn't open. 

What's up deebo. When you heading back there again?


----------



## stonedawg

Thank you gentelmen. Hope you tear them up. I might just have to call in sick to go myself.


----------



## deebo

tomorrow should be a great day to go. we did decent over the weekend, but tomorrow should be smoking!! They wanted 2 inch pearl tails with a red head on sat. They were hitting it much more than chartruse...fyi

I dont know if i will make it out there this week or not...might have to since the weather is going to pot again this weekend.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

Yeah, I got most of mine on pearl white curly tails with a white jighead. And another gentleman was getting his on a yellow tail grub. Deebo, you know where to fish at when Im at Newmanns? Pm me and let me know.


----------



## KEN KERLEY

please help out a brother who doesn't know many places to go. where is newman's bottom and what type of place is it? is it "kid friendly"? thanks


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

I've never been but is going tomorrow. It is off of CR 125. Depending on which way you are coming from you make either a rt or lft on to CR 140 adn it takes you straight there. I hear itss "kid friendly"w/ picnic tables and stuff but only if the gate is open. Hope that helps ya.


----------



## kim e cooper

Hey Salty 3 Buds Went Monday Came Out With 45 Good Luck


----------



## KEN KERLEY

hey salt,
is that cr125 over by clover field in pearland?


----------



## Smitty

That is CR 125 in Burton to the East of Lake Somerville.

Yall post up with reports as I plan on heading there this weekend, rain or shine. I guess it really depends on how much it rains and if I feel like making the drive from Houston. 

I struck out Sunday the 4th, Fished North of Irwin Bridge from 930-11am and a few creeks of Flag Pond from 7-9am. Talked to a few guys at the bridge who said Saturday was the day last weekend. I only saw one fish caught on Sunday. Oh well. 

Did you go on Sunday Salt ?


----------



## marty x valley boy

*sunday*

salt and I went sunday. I went with him and his wife & father-inlaw and two of his feinds. it was a nice day but the fishing was not that great I think we caught around 20 between all of us. he was going today and I have not heard from him.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

*Gate was open!!!!*

Went to Newmanns Bottom today and caught a few fish. Gate was closed at 7am when we got there so we had to walk down. But at 8:30 am, game warden came down and open the gate. I ended up with 11 and a buddy had 20. 1st time to Newmanns, so I didnt know where the holes were yet. But a few guys who fished there alot caught there limits and some with close to limits. Alot of females were caught, like a 3 to 1 ratio. Sorry no pics, didn't bring camera. But fish seems to run a bigger @ Newmanns than at Erwin bridge.


----------



## stonedawg

*FRIDAY 8th*

My Dad went there today and said there was a ton of people but hardly any fish caught. He did say that a few guys had 7-8 early in the moring. It might be this cold front slowed them down but it still is a few weeks away from the real run. I am waiting for the CRAPPIE run myself due to they are the best eaten fish.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

When is the Crappie run? And are they up in the creek like the whites are now?


----------



## Rog

stonedawg said:


> My Dad went there today and said there was a ton of people but hardly any fish caught. He did say that a few guys had 7-8 early in the moring. It might be this cold front slowed them down but it still is a few weeks away from the real run. I am waiting for the CRAPPIE run myself due to they are the best eaten fish.


I would think that fishing pressure has something to do with it as well.


----------



## stonedawg

The Crappie run starts usually at the begining on March. Crappie do run up the creeks but not really like white due. Crappie usaully want be caught as far up as white but I have caught them in Newmans bottom. They like to stay around structure most of the time.

Fishing pressure I think has little to due with catching whites and crappie when they are running but it doesnt help either.


----------



## Rog

stonedawg said:


> The Crappie run starts usually at the begining on March. Crappie do run up the creeks but not really like white due. Crappie usaully want be caught as far up as white but I have caught them in Newmans bottom. They like to stay around structure most of the time.
> 
> Fishing pressure I think has little to due with catching whites and crappie when they are running but it doesnt help either.


So the amount of people fishing there has nothing to do with the amount of whites being caught lessening? It makes sense to me but then again Ive been wrong before.


----------



## aggiefisher07

The pressure has a huge amount to do with why the fishing has slowed down. Every one and there dog is down there now. I fish it often and have seen thousands of white bass carried out over that last few weeks. In that small of a strech that has a huge affect on why it is starting to slow down. If it heats up it will be because rain comes and keeps people from fishing. If that doesnt happen dont count on the fishing being what it was the last couple of weeks again until next year.


----------



## stonedawg

I can tell you that 2 years ago when the whites were in the creek, there was a lot of people fishing here and I still managed to come out with 40 a day fishing with a friend. I am not saying it does not effect the fish but when they are in thier run I think it has little effect. Whites grow real fast in this lake to 10''. I remember a few years back they had raised the size limit to 12'' because of all that was caught. Then after they relized that and few were being caught they lowered the size limit back down to 10''.


----------



## deebo

i have been fishing the Yegua for most of my life. Here is how the pressure affects it in my experience. As yall know, this is a pretty small creek, as far as white bass runs go. It is wide right there at Irwin, but most of it is small water. The fish get stacked up in little holes and small areas in the creek, and hold there. If a guy in front of you finds a hole, he will catch 10 fish in almost as many casts, then the hole is dead. A person can do well staying in one big hole, (Irwin Bridge, "Y" at newmans, the Waterfall above Irwin), but i always move a lot looking for the holes. 

Take Sunday for example. After church, we wanted some fish for a fry for the Big Game, so i went up to the second Oil Pad past Irwin Bridge. I was fishing just Above the waterfall. When i walked up to the creek, there were 2 guys coming out. I saw where they were fishing, and they had been there for 2 hours. They had like 8. I went and stood in the guys footprints, and made casts in a different direction than they were, upstream and right along a steep bank. Caught 9 in about 20 min. The guy was upset, but thats what you gotta do . You have to find a pocket of fish. Obviously, the fewer people, the easier it is to find a hole that isnt fished out. That is why the morning is normally the best time at the Yegua. The fish have worked back into the holes overnight with no pressure. If you find a hole where you catch fish every cast for a while, remember it, and come back your next trip. They will be back in the exact same spot if no one beat you to it. Sometimes just 3 feet right or left of the spot wont work. It takes time to find the holes, but once you do its pretty easy. 

Good luck...

edit...another tip, when you catch a fish, dont take your time and put him on the strigger, get a drink etc... Just toss him behind you and cast back in the exact smae spot. Losts of time you will get a few real quick on back to back casts if you get your jig back in the water as quick as possible.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

Very true. Experienced that on Wednesday. Saw a man pull out about 10-12 fish out of one spot and i fished like 5 feet away and pulled out only 2. When he left I fished the same spot and only managed one other one. Once someone has fished the hole and it turns off, you have to give it some time for them to get back in there. 

We fished at Newmanss at the bridge when you first get there and caught 2 right from the jump. Never been there so I thought this was gonna be the spot to limit out at. But saw two men walk further down. Well come to find out these are regulars and they went straight for their little holes and pulled out their limits. You just have to find the holes, fish them , and move to the next one. There are so many fish in there right now.


----------



## marty x valley boy

*newmans botttom*

Damm salt you are starting to sound like a white bass (aficionado) .lol








just messing with you.


----------



## rotti

I was planning on making the drive but its going to be around 38 degrees in the morning....do you guys think this will slow things down??


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

Shouldn't slow things down. that just means the fish are going to bite slow and on the bottom. Just change your retrieval from medium to slow. And if it rains, more reason to go since the fishing pressure will be less


----------



## rotti

ok....5:50am....headed out!!


----------



## kim e cooper

YOUR RIGHT deebo WHEN YOU FIND THOSE HOLES KEEP IT TO YOUR SELF OR IT MAYBE A POST ON 2COOL.JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## rotti

I know what you are saying Kim....i'm not the type that wont share my fishing spots w/ my friends but until this month I had never seen so much details about Yegua posted on the net. You expect to here things on "Newmans" and even "Irwin brigde" but it suprised me seeing the oil pads, flag pond, the waterfall....etc LOL My buddy said there was a ton of trucks at Newmans by daybreak and there was ~12-15 at the bridge. Only 5 trucks near me....

Nonetheless, it was well worth the drive for me yesterday morning. I finished w/ 22 fish total. The other 3 guys had 14 fish combined so they were pretty frusterated.  I didnt see a decent stringer other than my own coming out. 1" chartruese grup w/ 1/8oz jig was the trick. All but 4 of my 22 came out of the same hole....


----------



## rvrrat14

Went to Newman's Bottom on Sat. 10th.

Lots of people. Got there early, was the fifth truck. Hiked way up the creek. Saw several spawning male/female combos, but not as many as when they really get going. I ended up with 10 keepers with 4 BIG females. Most people went down stream from the bridge at Newmans.

Newmans Bottom is up the Yegua on Lake Somerville. It is between Burton and Dime Box, basically. It is a fun place to take the kids. You take some minnows and you'll catch something!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

*Newmans 02/11*

Arrived at Newmans Bottom with the luck of having the gate open. Was there by 7am and I swear there was 12 trucks there already. Not much to report about. Everyone had 1-2 fish, no nice stringers that I saw. I'm not sure what's going. I was able to scratch out 8 amongst 4 people. Hopefully it will pick up again. Just seems to be slow the pass couple of days from what I hear and experienced.


----------



## TXAGGIE10

Anybody been out there so far this year?


----------



## deebo

TXAGGIE10 said:


> Anybody been out there so far this year?


you are a week or 2 too late to be askin that question....


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

TXAGGIE10 said:


> Anybody been out there so far this year?


Here, check this out:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=255875


----------

